# American Expats: Do you keep a US phone number? Which provider do you use?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

I have perused the link under the FQA section on phone and internet but as usual I am stuck at options available, or lack there of, for those of us in the US. 

I want to carry a US phone number so family, tenants and prospective business contacts can call me on the US line. I want to be able to take calls while out and about and not tied to a computer. I have Verizon at the moment and my contract is expiring some time in Feb. I can go with any provider that meets my needs.

I would greatly appreciate information on how to make this happen and your experience with plans/rates, quality/reliability, or any advice you can give.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

I use the magic jack app downloaded to my iPhone. It assigns you a U.S phone number. All your calls are free and very clear. You can receive calls if you have wifi connected, otherwise they can leave you a voice mail and you can call back on wifi.


----------



## lavidabuena (Nov 27, 2013)

Use Skype call forwarding with a subscription plan.

Skype call forwarding, how to forward incoming calls on Skype

Call forwarding international fees - Skype Community

No data connection needed. Where ever you are, as long as you have reception, you'll receive the call.


----------

